# Lemon Essential Oil question



## Brian Suds (May 7, 2013)

Im making a large batch (3 pounds) and want to use my lemon essential oil for a medium/light scent. I usually use fragrance and have switched. Do I use less since it's more concentrated?


----------



## squeakycleanuk (May 7, 2013)

The guidelines I have for lemon EO are 3%. You want to be careful with lemon on the skin though because it can be photosensitising, I speak from personal experience so I never use lemon in my skin products now, I use lemongrass instead.


----------



## dagmar88 (May 7, 2013)

Photo sensitising in a wash off product?
Citrus EO's never seemed to really stick when I tried them.
Very light, morphed scents that didn't last over time.


----------



## squeakycleanuk (May 7, 2013)

dagmar88 said:


> Photo sensitising in a wash off product?
> Citrus EO's never seemed to really stick when I tried them.
> Very light, morphed scents that didn't last over time.




I know it might seem irrational but it comes from personal experience with severe rashes after the use of citrus oils. As I don't wish to trigger a reaction again I steer clear of anything with citrus oils in them, so I was just advising really that anyone with a photosensitivity issue will not touch the product with a barge imo. Also even though it is a wash off product, essential oils penetrate the skins barrier and are absorbed by the body which is why they are used therapeutically, so I don't think that you can guarantee that all traces are washed away. Like I say it may be irrational but thats my take on it  photosensitive individuals are in the minority but it doesn't hurt to be aware of it.


----------



## dagmar88 (May 7, 2013)

Oh, no, just never heard of a reaction like that before.
:wink: I tend to stay away from EO's in products that are not for personal use anyway, as people can react to just about anything. 
I do use lavender, geranium, chamomile & tea tree though.
Some of my FO's do contain EO's, but over here we have to list the known irritants in them, so people with allergies can avoid them.


----------



## Lindy (May 7, 2013)

dagmar88 said:


> Photo sensitizing in a wash off product?
> Citrus EO's never seemed to really stick when I tried them.
> Very light, morphed scents that didn't last over time.



Most of the problem with the photo-sensitizing is that it's not the scent that creates the problem but the actual molecules in the EO.  Since we're making a product with free floating oils they are what makes our soaps so conditioning because they remain behind after we rinse them off.    Essential oils don't saponify since they aren't true oils so we end up with essential oil also being left behind.  The amount of sensitization will depend on the individual and their own sensitivity to the sun as to whether they will get burned or not.  If it's not being used within 3 or 4 hours of going out then they would be fine.

It's also the reason 3% is the max recommended although I know in Europe the percentages are often much lower depending on the oil....


----------



## pamielynn (May 7, 2013)

You should use something to anchor it - lemon can waft away in CP. Maybe some black pepper or even ginger? And citrus oils can speed up trace, so keep an eye on it.


----------



## Lindy (May 9, 2013)

I like to use Litsea Cubea to anchor as well as bergamot and lemongrass.  Clays will also help to anchor your eo's in general.  Mix them into the clays which you want to hydrate before adding to your oils anyway....


----------



## kazmi (May 9, 2013)

Lindy said:


> Clays will also help to anchor your eo's in general.  Mix them into the clays which you want to hydrate before adding to your oils anyway....


 
Thanks for helpful hint!  I've added clay to anchor but hadn't thought about adding the oils to the clay first to hydrate.


----------

